# Bring More Wax BMW Show n' Shine in Connecticut June 14,2009!!!



## RogerCVC (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi all!

On behalf of the Connecticut Valley Chapter of the BMW CCA, I would like to invite BMW owners and fans to come out to Wickham Park in Manchester, CT on Sunday June 14 for our annual Show n' Shine.

It's a public event that now draws cars from the entire Northeast USA! Bring and show your BMW and you could win a ZYM0L Smart Kit worth $133.! Please note that you *must* participate to be able to win.

Trophy winners are decided by voting of the attendees. The show will be followed by a picnic lunch, and you'll have the opportunity to purchase top brand detailing and BMW merchandise on site.

Follow the link for more information:

http://ctvalley.org/bringmorewax2009.html

Best regards,

Connecticut Valley Chapter, BMW CCA:driver:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Just an FYI, this site is in the U.K.


----------



## RogerCVC (Apr 26, 2007)

*Yes, you're right!!!*



Vyker said:


> Just an FYI, this site is in the U.K.


But I posted in the "rest of world" section, like I did last year. And last year's post brought more cars!

I personally think DW is the absolute best detailing forum, so I'll stick with a winner. This show is posted on a number of other sites also.

Cheers and best regards,:detailer:

Roger


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Roger how are you doing .... Good luck with the show


----------



## RogerCVC (Apr 26, 2007)

*Bring More Wax!*

Thanks for the kind wishes, Whizzer!

I'm really looking forward to this event, and it's difficult to imagine this all started with just only 8 cars some years back.

And any BMW fans from across the pond visiting New England should consider themselves welcome!

Just follow the link!

http://ctvalley.org/bringmorewax2009.html

Cheers and best regards!:detailer:

Roger


----------

